

Don't use MongoDB - mariuz
https://gist.github.com/3619146

======
llambda
From the last time this was posted[1] there was a significant amount of
discussion and some decent rebuttals[2] of this post.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202081>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202959>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202181>

------
taligent
Ignore mariuz.

He is a developer for some Firebird (another open source DB) add-on. So he is
just spreading FUD in order to get people to care about a database that
frankly nobody does care about.

The fact is that this article is nearly a year old and MongoDB has moved very
quickly to address most issues thanks in no part to their recent $42 million
VC investment round.

